# Access to West Matagorda



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I run a Bay Stealth 2180 non-tunnel with a jackplate. I've fished out of Matagorda Harbor/Russell's once before, but I only ran down the Colorado River a little bit...never ventured out into West Matagorda Bay.

Given my draft...what would be the best way to access the bay. Can I run down the Colorado until it dumps out into the eastern part of the bay? Or should I run west in the ICW and then enter the bay?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

A safe route would be Mad Island cut from ICW into West Matagorgda. I have only done this once myself. I have Shallow Sport and would go via the diversionary canal. You can run all the way down ICW and then run over to south shoreline. Lots of shell on exit from ICW to W. Matty. But this would put you close to Greens Bayou area.

Joe


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

My buddy has the exact same boat and he goes out the diversion channel all the time. When you are heading out be sure to keep all the pvc poles on your port side of the boat and stay within 10-15 feet of them and you will be fine. Once you get out past the last one I would recommend stopping and hitting MARK on your GPS so you have a good spot to hit on the way back in.

The PVC poles are probably spaced every 50 ft or so and you absolutely cannot miss seeing them...they even have orange painted on the top foot or so.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

spotsndots said:


> My buddy has the exact same boat and he goes out the diversion channel all the time. When you are heading out be sure to keep all the pvc poles on your port side of the boat and stay within 10-15 feet of them and you will be fine. Once you get out past the last one I would recommend stopping and hitting MARK on your GPS so you have a good spot to hit on the way back in.
> 
> The PVC poles are probably spaced every 50 ft or so and you absolutely cannot miss seeing them...they even have orange painted on the top foot or so.


Good advice. I would make the run with a veteran before I went through the diversion channel on my own. You also need to take into account the deadwood is likely to be moving around again with all of the projected rain.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I have not ran out the diversion channel since 2013 when the sunken sailboat was there. I used to run on the east side of sailboat. What has happened to the shoal that the sailboat was grounded on? Do you stay in the center or shift slightly one way or the other? I still have my old trail.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Good advice from everybody. Now that I look at it on my Navionics I was fishing the diversion channel when I was out there last. I went through the east locks and then hung a left...Braggs Cut was on my port side as I eased down the diversion channel.

I think for my first time running into the actual bay I'll stay on the ICW and ease through the Mad Island Cut...idle along into deeper water and then work my way over to the south shoreline...work my way along from Greens Bayou up to Big Bayou...at least that's what my charts call them.

I have seen a few Youtube videos of folks running out the diversion channel and they all seem to stick to the PVC and they're running shallow draft boats so far as I can tell. I guess I'd try it but only if I could follow someone that knows what they're doing and we go slow.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I don't know what you mean by slow but you don't want to idle through there. You need to be up on plane and running. I will be down there this weekend. If you are going to be down there you can follow me out. I be down there sometime Friday afternoon and don't even mind making a trip through there to show you where to run. I saw 3 big flat bottom oyster boats idling through there the last time I was coming in and they were loaded full of oysters and churning mud. 

The old sail boat is long gone but there is a green barrel sitting up on top of the sand bar where the sail boat used to be. You can run to either side of the green barrel but on this one you do not want to be real close to the barrel. That sand bar is probably 50 feet wide as a guestimate and the green barrel is right in the middle.

Keep your GPS tracking turned on so you know where to run for the next time.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you spotsndots. Exactly what I needed to know. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

Spots...thanks for the advice and the offer to help. I won't be down there for another few weeks though unfortunately.

I will say that I don't have a lot of experience with inshore navigation/boating. So far, I've gotten into this rut where I've unloaded the boat and then stayed close to the ramp or in safer water and haven't run too far out...which is where I want to be...where ya need to be really.

You're right...in that I need to be up on plane and running...especially with my draft. I can then slow it down when I've reached deeper water. From what you've said...and from what I've read on some other threads...both the Diversion Channel and Mad Island Cut are marked with PVC.

I just need to knuckle down...watch other boats...look for markers...stay on plane and get it done.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

with all of the rain, watch for debris in the diversion channel. Lots of trees and limbs floating down there right now.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I will try and remember to use my GoPro to video going through it this weekend from the green barrel all the way out. Then the next trick will be figuring out how to upload it!!

There is usually enough boats going out there in the morning that you can follow someone through it. Just follow the prop wash trail and give them enough room that if they don't know what they are doing you don't run aground with them!! If you stay 10-15 feet off the PVC poles you will be fine.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

That'd be great if you could do that...seems like it might be some highly prized video footage for all of us that are interested.

I'll get some footage with my GoPro when I make that trip...and hopefully it won't get ugly!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tx,

You are way overthinking it... Especially if you are 2-3 weeks out. It ain't that bad anymore as it is very well marked.

If you want to learn the Diversion channel... Just follow a boat out. It won't be that difficult to catch boats coming in or out on any weekend this summer.

If you are apprehensive, head 8 miles west and go in the Mad Island cut. No need to ease through. Stick anywhere in the neighborhood of the two markers and clear the shell and you are home free. If it is windy or choppy expect a little rougher ride to the south shoreline.

As things on the coast go... Neither are too terribly tough to learn. Mad I is simple.

Good luck!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

After a big rain like this, I'd be nervous running the diversion for a while. Shot this video a couple of duck season ago after a big rain.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Take mad island cheaper than a new lower unit dont gamble


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I hope this works...This is the return trip from West Matagorda back into the Diversion channel. Keep the PVC posts on your starboard side.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm w BayScout. Its not that difficult. Ease through the diversion looking out for logs and debris. You will see the PVC markers on your left. Keep em there till you clear the markers (about 1/4 mile or so) and your good. When you get to the last marker put a spot on GPS marking channel entry. Thats it man.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

How far down did you have to go to find fishable water for trout today, spotsndots?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

cottonpicker we fished on Saturday. We fished Cottons on our first stop and had fishable water. Usually the further south you run the better it gets...There were a few boats that were fishing quite a bit closer as well.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I have been fishing cottons quite a bit, but have not been able to go for the past two weeks. I normally run out of Palacios on a week day when the weather and work allow.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

spotsndots said:


> I hope this works...This is the return trip from West Matagorda back into the Diversion channel. Keep the PVC posts on your starboard side.


Very nice technique, Spots. Lots of guys run it different inside the big t-bar.

It is worth mentioning that the water on Saturday was probably 1' to 2' foot above normal depending on what time you came in.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

spotsndots said:


> I hope this works...This is the return trip from West Matagorda back into the Diversion channel. Keep the PVC posts on your starboard side.


This is great...thanks for taking the time to shoot and post it. Doesn't look too difficult.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone been out the diversion in the last few days. I'm wondering how much has changed with all the flood water.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll be out on the 10th with the GoPro...wish it was earlier.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

There will be lots of new logs and trees. Be careful.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Went out Sunday 6/7/15 to check it out. Was 11 am high Tide. Didn't want to stop and take a pic of fear of getting stuck. Going out looked a little different. Past the long Pole marker and after the first PVC pipe the placement of PVC goes to the right (northwest) and in front of a couple of PVC pipes were logs. The submerged tree is now marked with orange markers wrapped around it. I went right of that. Some large branch sections just stuck in the mud. Was not a typical follow the PVC markers anymore. I broke off from the marked path and went left hoping to clear the silt going thru an open area out to West bay. Made a large 180 loop (keeping RPM's high) back to the coned marked entrance and found the existing path now looks like a maze. After looking at the debris in my path, I made my own course back to the line I came out and touched bottom twice. I think it will be much harder with a low tide. 

Twenty years ago my first attempt thru this area I got stuck and tried to push my boat thru it. I could have done it I think but I sunk in the silt up to my knees with every step. I've tried to make a different route of my own a couple of times and always got bogged down so I learned to stick to the marked path. It was there for a reason.

I guess we will have to wait for a nice guide to mark a new path and get the rut started to clear the opening.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*My updates on another thread...*

This was from Friday, after fishing last Thursday. This weekend I used Mad Island Cut. There are lots of folks plotting different courses through the Diversion channel over the weekend. Some say that sticking to the old line - but jotting left (or East on your way out) where the big tree is now blocking the channel - and then back to the old line is the best way. I'll give it some time to work it's way out as it's all too sketchy for me presently. I did fish all weekend using Mad Island Cut.

_I fished West Matagorda yesterday. Left my dock before daylight, as is my routine this time of year. About 100 yards from the last marker, there was 50' - 60' log (tree, really) across the channel. Shut it down and putted around the tree but the whole area is silted in hard. Took us an hour or so to finally give up and walk the boat out and head towards Mad Island cut. We could not walk the boat out to the bay but we were on a fairly low tide then.

My point of view is that I fish Matagorda minimally fifty times a year for the last decade. I have run the Diversion Channel hundreds of time so I know it well. Someone else posted that Charlie Paradoski got stuck in the same place. That tells you what you need to know. I'm not sure this is something that gets cleared up with the next big high tide but who really knows.

PROCEED WITH CAUTION!_


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Roger Therk or Bayscout 22, did you notice if there were more hazards north of the tall marker pole (bulls eye in the Pic) around the two side channels. Or are most of the logs and debris on the south side of the pole where the pvc markers are?


----------



## artyfishall (Nov 10, 2010)

Ran through yesterday, you can run around the west side of the log. Hopefully the next good tide will pull it out. Still a lot of debris on the east end of the bay. Be careful!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

artyfishall said:


> Ran through yesterday, you can run around the west side of the log. Hopefully the next good tide will pull it out. Still a lot of debris on the east end of the bay. Be careful!


This is from Tommy Countz fishing report yesterday:

The river finally got back to normal and I've made a few trips out the Division Channel. It is just a bit scary. There is a big tree that is stuck out near the end that is a bit tricky to get past. I suggest that you use Mad Island Cut to get to the South shore of West Bay.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

SeaTex said:


> Roger Therk or Bayscout 22, did you notice if there were more hazards north of the tall marker pole (bulls eye in the Pic) around the two side channels. Or are most of the logs and debris on the south side of the pole where the pvc markers are?


The big tree that is blocking the channel is well north of the tall marker and within 100 - 150 yds of the pylon in the bay.

The last cut to the west (the arrow on the right of your drawing) seemed to have way, way more debris than normal. I would say that area is where I have seen the biggest pile up. If you know that cut it's wide (and deep near the ICW) so very navigable until it shallows up. Most of the pileup seems to be on the North side of that channel.

The cut to the east (that dumps out over towards Parker's), I couldn't tell you. The water level was so low the last few days that it was way out of play for me.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> The big tree that is blocking the channel is well north of the tall marker and within 100 - 150 yds of the pylon in the bay.
> 
> The last cut to the west (the arrow on the right of your drawing) seemed to have way, way more debris than normal. I would say that area is where I have seen the biggest pile up. If you know that cut it's wide (and deep near the ICW) so very navigable until it shallows up. Most of the pileup seems to be on the North side of that channel.
> 
> The cut to the east (that dumps out over towards Parker's), I couldn't tell you. The water level was so low the last few days that it was way out of play for me.


Thanks Bayscout. In the past i've only run a couple of hundred yards in that cut to the west (right) and fished in there. I've seen a lot of shallow running boats come through that cut coming back from shell Island reef.

The cut to the east I've run a few times past Parkers over to the south shoreline when the bay was too rough for my RFL. I'll be down at the end of the month and will have to check that route.

Thanks for the info...Tight Lines and Safe Boating!


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

I ran out diversion channel last Thursday afternoon in my flounder boat. I shut down when I got to the big tree that's right next to the PVC marker. I wasn't able to get back up and realized that the cut has now been filled with hard sand that's very shallow. I had to idle all the way out past the last southern pipe and then was able to jump back up. I jacked my motor up and hugged the west side of the pipes until I came to the tree and then jotted around it to the east and then back to the west side. I never hit anything g while on plane and my prop does set below the boat as I don't have a tunnel. This was my experience and my son ran the same track Saturday night so hope it helps. We're gonna try and move some stuff around if and when we get a high enough tide but for now travel carefully and where your kill switch lanyard. 

Capt. Troy Keen


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

Capt.Troy said:


> I ran out diversion channel last Thursday afternoon in my flounder boat. I shut down when I got to the big tree that's right next to the PVC marker. I wasn't able to get back up and realized that the cut has now been filled with hard sand that's very shallow. I had to idle all the way out past the last southern pipe and then was able to jump back up. I jacked my motor up and hugged the west side of the pipes until I came to the tree and then jotted around it to the east and then back to the west side. I never hit anything g while on plane and my prop does set below the boat as I don't have a tunnel. This was my experience and my son ran the same track Saturday night so hope it helps. We're gonna try and move some stuff around if and when we get a high enough tide but for now travel carefully and where your kill switch lanyard.
> 
> Capt. Troy Keen


Thanks for the info


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Maybe TS Bill will move the log for us


----------



## Jesusfishes (Jun 2, 2012)

Running a 22 CC Pathfinder. Son and I went to West Matty via diversion channel yesterday morning at high tide. Tree is still there. Kept PVC pipe on my port side. No problems up on plane. Returned yesterday afternoon, following the same route, however, it was low tide. With Markers on my starboard side, grounded out entering diversion channel approximatley 3 markers north of entrance or about 50 yards from the orange/white floats marking entrance. Waded to find deeper water, which was just east of the markers. My son and i had to use our ropes to push and pull the boat off ground. Not even enough water to float the boat or deploy trolling motor. Pushed it east, deployed trolling motor and entered diversion. Watch out guys at low tide! The markers no longer mark the deepest part of channel! It's calf to shin deep nearly everywhere except just east of markers it is knee deep @ low tide. If it weren't for my son with me could have been a longer day/night! Be safe everyone.


----------



## Jesusfishes (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry everyone, three markers south of diversion channel entrance is where we grounded out. I had north in my post.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Any updates on the channel? Going out next weekend and trying not to run mad island.


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Remarked diversion cut on 8/17/15*

I went out with a few of the local guides on Monday and 're marked the new cut to get to west bay from the diversion canal. A few markers were there already so we added ours to it. Very easy to follow the pvc poles as they are very close together. New route is to the left of the old cut. I ran out of it a couple of times and didn't hit at all. Will try and upload a video of it.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for marking, I went out Sunday morning (8/16High tide, but came back via intercoastal. I went out three Sundays (7/25) ago and grounded out, Low tide, ankle deep. I followed a Shoalwater and he had no problems. left me sitting there. Took me about 15 minutes to push to 1 foot deep water. didn't chance it coming back took intercoastal and had to wait for three barges.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

could someone that knows the area post up a map or something to help? might make it easier to see it. I would but never have fished down that way


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Gps of new cut*

Here is a map of the new cut. The line on the right is the new cut and all the lines on the left are the old cut.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Just to make sure I've got your picture. What you're showing is the end of the run into West bay. The two track on the far right are the new route or the track your arrow is pointing to? How's the lumber situation? Green to you for adding marks BTW.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

X2^


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes the two tracks to the right are the new cut. Much of the lumber has dispersed. Not near as bad as it was before.


----------



## GordaGiggin (May 8, 2012)

Hey that's my pic off my GPS lol


----------



## GordaGiggin (May 8, 2012)

That was actually my GPS view coming in, flip it over coming to get the view going out!


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

I ran the Diversin Tuesday morning no problem. Coming in it had been re-marked going to the west side of where the green Bouy had been. Now it's well west of the channel. You did a good job marking it but I fear that you marked the channel across a sand bar on the north side of where the bouy had been. On a high tide it's ok but if we get west winds again and the tides get really low, a lot of boats are going to ground out. Bottom line is if you don't have a tunnel boat you could get stuck. It has filled in since the river rises. This winter run out Mad Island or get stuck. It's that simple. Thanks for remarking the channel but it was fine running the way that it was marked.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Now I'm thoroughly confused...*

Unless someone undid your work the new channel is now further east (or to the left) of the old channel as you are going into the bay. Moving the channel further west (as previously stated) would have been a major miscalculation. I use the diversion channel weekly and I tend to agree with Tommy. It wasn't exactly broke.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I ran the new trail Saturday. we went out of it about noon & all was good. Came back in about 5:00 and there was a huge tree floating by the last pole (north). Guys, do not let your gaurd down and be very careful if running in the dark. This tree would definitely remove a lower unit.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*diversion channel*

I've run out it twice in the last two weeks.nice job of marking the channel.Many thanks to the people responsible.


----------



## black drom (Mar 19, 2007)

As Tommy mentioned, i'll follow my old GPS tracks which now have debri very close. We'll see what it looks like on a clear low tide in a few months...tabs down, motor all jacked-up and stay on the throttle , ya'll stay up front , please!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Anyone have any updates on the channel? Thanks


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been thru it four times now, last was two weeks ago. Marked clear now guessing were to go, haven't stopped to see if it is ankle deep though.


----------



## Igofish (Apr 18, 2010)

Been thru it several times including yesterday. Marked really well and thanks to the people who took the time to mark it. Lowest I saw was about 2' but the tides have been high


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

bum


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

JimD said:


> bum


JimD- if you were looking for an update on the Diversion, it is marked as well as it has ever been marked. Expect a couple hard turns but stick to the orange markers and you will be fine with a reasonable tide.


----------

